# Update On UMMM Neighbors near my New Property!!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*I know most of you Guys know my Neighbors around the new property I bought earlier this year dont particularly Like the fact that I bought it. We were told that "NO HUNTING Around Here" , well there has been some developements I thought I would fill yall in on. *_

_*Seems there are some of the neighbors that have Hunted this property all their Lives and they Sent me word they didnt care How Many Posted signs we put up! They were going to hunt it anyway and I would have to Physically remove them! *_

_*Now Mind ya they dont have the where with all to contact me personally but they are saying this all over the community! Well I sent Word Back to them and responded to their statements. That is OK I have Friends that will Do That For Me.*_

_*Opening Day of gun season is about 3 weeks away and it looks like there is going to be Trouble Because I am Kinda hard headed when I am Ticked off and I Will Not Be Bullied on my Own Property. Yesterday I had the boys in the Green Trucks out there Looking Around and we had a pretty good conversation about it. *_

_*So We Shall See! As The Blind Man Said!*_

_*I wanted to get Y'alls input on how you would handle this type of situation!*_

_*It is a SAFETY Issue with me, I dont want some Idiot Walking up on my 13 year old or my wife and either one of them Accidently shooting someone or Vice Versa! *_

_*What do you Think?*_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Land mines was my first thought... sorry !

I think you've done well to contact the guys in the green trucks BEFORE hand. Do they hunt from stands ? If they do I'd remove them mark them and give them back with a warning that next time you'll have a new stand. Or offer to sell the property to them... for a real hefty profit. How is it that they are sending word ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like you handled it the right way to start off with. I agree with Don on the stands. The first time you find them be nice if you know who it is and return it with some stern words of advice for them. The second time I would just take them down and relocate them to a different hunting property of yours. If you don't know who they are I would leave them at the base of the tree with a letter and contact information.

Locals are hard to deal with and getting them into trouble before dealing with them in person can ruin the relationship forever. You never know you might end up with a new friend out of this deal. I would try to be levelheaded to start off with seeing as they are probably around the property alot more than you are as they are locals.

Don't get me wrong. I am not saying let them bully you I am just saying that maybe if you play your cards right you won't end up with enemies and if you do at least you could say that you did your part to try to be an adult about the situation and if comes to court issues (for whatever issues arise) that could go along ways towards your cause.

I have dealt with trespassers that just needed to be told in person and then again I have dealt with the ones that just won't go away either. I have also gotten a few nice stands out of the ones that decide to not heed my advice the first time also. In Missouri we can also claim their kills if we catch them with them on our property (it is best to have law enforcement there when you tell them that though).


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Find out where you think you have the problem happening, put out a well hidden and quiet trail cam and catch them in the act and turn it in to the wardens. Good neighbors shouldnt need to be talked to nor coerced to do the right thing. It should be obvious regardless of the arrangements possibly made by the previous landowners or whatever. I personally deal with hunting face first--I go ask face to face and go from there. If they say no then thats it--I dont pursue it any more. Dont worry about stepping on toes, they already opened that door for you concerning verbal remarks through "proxies" about hunting YOUR land. Swat this fly with a hammer and afterwards worry about making friends--real neighbors and friends wouldnt push you to extremes as this indicates it needs. So ultimately only the offenders will be offended by your actions as only law abiding citizens wouldnt be bothered nor a concern!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great idea Richard. Her's another one. Offer to make one a steward to keep an eye on your property to keep others off and to watch over your things. It's been done by a few of the neighbors here and it's worked so far. Alot of guys just want to hunt and will do what they need to do to keep those privileges. Just a thought. I'm like you, I don't like people getting away with crap one bit. I bite, I don't bark....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Same here Bones They will find themselve in a lot more trouble than they are going to cause me I Promise ya that! And Yes If I find a Stand on my Place it will come up in a tree on my other Property Possession Is 9/10 of the Law!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Green trucks is that fish and game/DNR type of chaps?
I can't believe someone would openly admit to poaching like that!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately Matt there are people who do have no problem doing it. Some feel fine trespassing and such. The green truck guys are the wardens/DNR


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Same over here Tom but not to talk about it so openly!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The best part about poachers here is they're so stupid that most of them have to tell someone or post it on the web. Many are caught by DNR officers here that find these guys LOVE to brag.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah they are for the most part stupid. We had a couple of guys who shot 2 Bighorn sheep a few years ago that took the heads to a taxidermist.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No kidding Don!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very true. Right here close to home two years ago a man told this wild story about how he doesn't use blinds and bait and such. He shot this huge record book buck sitting on a tree limb. Moron even tells the local TV news his story. Well, DNR officer watching noticed the story and ran a backcheck on it. The guy hadn't even bought a license until the day of the story. Had his wife go buy a tag for him. What an idiot. He got busted big time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No kidding Don!


Yeah, Parts of AZ are pretty isolated and people think they can do what they want and no one will see or hear them...Their stupidity is usually loud and clear and shining bright.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Green trucks is that fish and game/DNR type of chaps?
> I can't believe someone would openly admit to poaching like that!


Yes Matt, at least here in the south all Wardens have a forest green truck or very close to that color.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Same over here Tom but not to talk about it so openly!


Matt Criminal Minds are Not the Sharpest Knives in the Drawer as they say, and a lot of the Idiots Love to Brag about how they can Outsmart everyone else! But Like My Ex Wife has found out It takes a better brain than they have to Outsmart me! I will have Pics and all the Proof I need to Nail these idiots!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't get me started on ex-wives and stupidity.


----------

